# bachelor in paradise



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Take away my man card. Take away my TAM card. Take away my logic card. TAke away a lot of cards.

I watched 'bachelor in paradise' with my wife.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

What's bachelor in paradise?


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Man card, logic card ... whatever. I think your man card is like your integrity, bub: no one can take it away from you ... you can only give it away.

Reality TV is not my bag, but if your wife enjoyed your company, that's hardly a reason to turn in your man card, I would think. A man states what he does for his wife, loud and proud, and apologizes to no one.

Did she enjoy your company? Then there you go, reason enough.

You know, I have spent the last few evenings helping my wife string together her foo-foo jewelry for her craft business. My man card is intact and anyone who says otherwise can choke on a biscotti, for all I care.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My hubby and I love trash reality shows and look forward to watching them together. We didn't get into the batchelor shows, but Flavr of Love? Couldn't miss an episode. 

Right now we're into Project Runway, which isn't trash at all, it is really good!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Reality shows are light on reality and heavy on show as in entertainment. The reality is suspect at best and often blatantly staged. But if it's fun and you enjoy the escapist guilty pleasure, have at it. My wife and I enjoy the HGTV stuff about fixing up and selling or buying houses.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Maneo said:


> Reality shows are light on reality and heavy on show as in entertainment. The reality is suspect at best and often blatantly staged. But if it's fun and you enjoy the escapist guilty pleasure, have at it. My wife and I enjoy the HGTV stuff about fixing up and selling or buying houses.


I like HGTV too. It's a guilty pleasure of mine. Their House Hunters show is so obviously staged. I realized it even before the news broke. The realtor and the house hunting couple don't change their clothes when they visit the three different homes on supposedly three different days. Sure.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I think OP forgets that there is no such a thing as "man card". 

Ones that hand out/take man cards are often boys, not man. People you probably want to stay away from.

I give you 1 "husband" card for spending time with your wife (even if you were to hold her hand as she ****s)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're not playing with a full deck.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

faithful wife said:


> my hubby and i love trash reality shows and look forward to watching them together. We didn't get into the batchelor shows, but flavr of love?


flavor flaaaav!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> flavor flaaaav!


Yeah boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

DoF said:


> *I think OP forgets that there is no such a thing as "man card"*.
> 
> Ones that hand out/take man cards are often boys, not man. People you probably want to stay away from.
> 
> I give you 1 "husband" card for spending time with your wife (even if you were to hold her hand as she ****s)


I'm not confused. Just making fun.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't do nuttin' for ya man.

Flava Flav got problems of his own.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually hate reality TV and it bores my wife.

My stuff is more like National Geographic Explorer and History channels. , she likes comedy and action .

However , everyday around 7PM after dinner , we spend the evening together looking at back to back episodes of_ Big Bang Theory_ and _Two and a Half Men._

Those two of are her faves.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> I actually hate reality TV and it bores my wife.


I do to. Don't like it at all. Although I did get caught up in Storage Wars a bit, but that ended up being fake.

But I did love watching Flava Of Love. He is hilarious.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

vellocet said:


> I do to. Don't like it at all. Although I did get caught up in Storage Wars a bit, but that ended up being fake.
> 
> But I did love watching Flava Of Love. He is hilarious.


About ten years ago I remember following a couple episodes of Falvor Flav in " _The Surreal Life _" TV reality show. 
But even back then he failed to captivate my imagination.

I don't know if " _Man vs Wild_ " on Nat Geo Explorer channel counts as a reality show, but both my wife and I enjoy looking at it together.
That's one of our Sunday morning rituals .

I think she likes , Bear Grylls , especially when they show him buck naked.:rofl:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> Take away my man card. Take away my TAM card. Take away my logic card. TAke away a lot of cards.
> 
> I watched 'bachelor in paradise' with my wife.


no need to surrender the card just yet, as long as you were copping a feel while the show was on!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> Take away my man card. Take away my TAM card. Take away my logic card. TAke away a lot of cards.
> 
> I watched 'bachelor in paradise' with my wife.


So did my husband -in fact it was him who said "hey, it's on now" Monday night... to get me off of here... he watched every episode of the Bachelorette with me too..... this is why I say he is so darn Beta and ...I love it !


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> So did my husband -in fact it was him who said "hey, it's on now" Monday night... to get me off of here... he watched every episode of the Bachelorette with me too..... this is why I say he is so darn Beta and ...I love it !


I'm going to break stuff and grunt a lot. See if that gets my man cards back .


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

One ain't a man cause he watches a chick TV show with his wife?

There are those who say I ain't a man because I have a cat who I cuddle like the little cute furball that he is! They also reckon a man shouldn't involve himself with his daughter's girly activities!

I say I'm still a man because I DON'T GIVE A SH-T what people think! I love my cat, I love my little daughter so up yours! Bah!

Seriously mate, I wouldn't say you've lost your man card, I would say however you've lost your mancard if you start letting other folks opinion determine who you are as a man. Love your wife as a real man should.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> *One ain't a man cause he watches a chick TV show with his wife?
> 
> ...


Random Dude...Love it -you tell 'em !...







No wonder I cyber like you so much!... oh this thread is all in jest on Thundarr's behalf ...

Mine loves our cat too... I don't think she likes me, she always runs to him and purrs...he will pet her from the moment she is near -till he gets up, no wonder!... He is very close with our daughter , plays games / and watches movies with the kids (I get sooo bored doing that!)... 

And like you ... he could give a sh** what anyone thinks....I've always DUG this about him.. (I care a lot more what people think, I guess that makes me insecure or something)

One could tell him he wears a dress....and he would just laugh with them / at them.... He is very content & happy ..doing his own thing... he's never liked sports.. some would not think he is very manly on that one.. I told him about this thread and he shoots back, that he really enjoys watching the Bachelorette / reality shows with me.. I'd estimate he's watched somewhere near 75% of all the chick flicks I have seen in my lifetime....with me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh well if it's all in jest then all good 

And I wouldn't consider your H a beta btw SA, he's more like a well balanced man which is superior to all this "alpha"/"beta" crap


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Random Dude...Love it -you tell 'em !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is in jest . Maybe I should have made it less subtle.

I avoid a lot of reality shows so prevent getting sucked in but the Bachelor/Bachelorette, and 'biggest loser' are entertaining though. The spin off 'Bachelor in paradise' will be a train wreck so I'm rubber necking.

The singing shows and dancing shows can be good as well. At least 'The Voice' and 'So you think you can dance' I think are good.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Take away my man card. Take away my TAM card. Take away my logic card. TAke away a lot of cards.
> 
> I watched 'bachelor in paradise' with my wife.


You're a better husband than I. I'm not a TV watcher, but every once in a while I'll curl up with my wife and let her rest her head on my chest while she watches her shows. 

We were into that Bachelor's Paradise show 8 minutes and I finally said....sorry babe....I gotta go LOL. I can't take this any longer.

She laughed and appreciated the time I did suffer through to give her that comfort. 

I try...I really try.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Here's to alienating myself. 

Well, out of curiosity I hit play on this show. Batman's reaction? 'Geezus! What is this?' Laughing, I turned it off. I was in the reality section and clicked on Nicole Ritchie's show. All of 10 seconds in, his reaction worsened with reference to it being like someone taking a sh!t on our intellect. I was in hysterics and turned it off. Settled for Bear Grylls and Ben Stiller. Those antlers just 'happened' to be there? And yes, I do usually have the remote. We both have guilty pleasures though. Eastenders is one of mine. He sometimes watches with me but does find it rather miserable lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> You're a better husband than I. I'm not a TV watcher, but every once in a while I'll curl up with my wife and let her rest her head on my chest while she watches her shows.
> 
> We were into that Bachelor's Paradise show 8 minutes and I finally said....sorry babe....I gotta go LOL. I can't take this any longer.
> 
> ...


I think hubs got to 20 seconds? haha similar reaction. Mind you, I wouldn't have sat through it all either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I was hooked on RuPaul's Drag Race for a time. If I cough and mention Real Housewives will go unnoticed? I watched the latest Bachelorette - first time I've watched one of those. Can't say I even enjoyed it by the end but found myself watching nonetheless. 

Shows we enjoy together are the likes of House of Cards, Dr Who, Game of Thrones, Scott & Bailey along with comedies and documentaries.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife loves these "guilty pleasure reality shows". The plot can be as other say light on "reality".

Some of them can be a bit much but, my wife loves them so I put up with them or I read a book or watch something on my phone. 

Many of these shows seem to have a common denominator that are her favorites...shows like The Bachelor in Paradise as mentioned and others seem to be ones that are filled with beautiful people running around half naked and beautiful scenery. It is not clear if there is something I am missinng or if it is a gender thing that i will not get.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Drama and scandal seem to be the common ingredients. Eye candy on some shows but not all. Shock factor on some but not all.


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

God...I hope none of you people have an Arbitron ratings meter.


----------

